# Plumbing missile/ bullet for underground pipe boring.



## stuebal629

Ok, Im new to the field and even newer to plumbingzone. I will be taking over a plumbing business in philadelphia in 5 years when my old man retires. Ive searched far and wide to figure out what the technical name for the missile, aka bullet, that bores holes in the ground in order to feed copper through it for water lines. Ours needs to be serviced or replaced. Any info or suggestions on either would be great since its been serviced 3 times now and keeps braking.


----------



## stuebal629

Does anyone use this tool, or even know what Im talking about. OR How do you drill holes for new water lines? Topic open for discussions on tips, tricks, or suggestions to help a guy new in the field. Thanks.


----------



## Plumbbum0203

We call it a bore as well.


----------



## [email protected]

Water weasel is what I've seen


----------



## plbgbiz

stuebal629 said:


> ...tips, tricks, or suggestions to help a guy new in the field. Thanks.


Post an intro and you will get some help.


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/
Click here^^^


----------



## ILPlumber

My great-grandfather used to hold his .22 rifle above a water heater to "shoot" a plumb hole through the roof.....

This useless memory brought to you by ILP...


----------



## AWWGH

stuebal629 said:


> Ok, I I will be taking over a plumbing business in philadelphia in 5 years when my old man retires. .


You never know, he might just sell the business.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

What, this?



Do what Mr. Biz said, and we'll talk


----------



## stuebal629

I cant post in intro. I doubt Id get help from new plumbers. I asked a 25 year veteran today, he couldnt give me the technical term. I dont think anyone knows what this is or where it came from....


----------



## RealLivePlumber

I'll prolly be sorry, but why, pray tel, can't you post an intro?

You ignorant? Or scared?

Im originally from Philly. I know how we can be.

And 25 year don't mean jack, chief.

I got what you are talking about.


----------



## SewerRat

Honestly, I know what that is and what it's called. So does Bryce, John, and many more I am sure. But, the rules are the rules, look around, everyone on here either posted an intro in the intro section or got the runaround just like this.


----------



## U666A

SewerRat said:


> Honestly, I know what that is and what it's called. So does Bryce, John, and many more I am sure. But, the rules are the rules, look around, everyone on here either posted an intro in the intro section or got the runaround just like this.


After a "lmgtfy" moment, i now know too. Life isn't fair...

:laughing:

The following user wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum


----------



## gitnerdun

stuebal629 said:


> I cant post in intro. I doubt Id get help from new plumbers. I asked a 25 year veteran today, he couldnt give me the technical term. I dont think anyone knows what this is or where it came from....


 Are you challenged in some way? There is a experienced man with a picture of the tool in the previous post. I think he, and others here, can help you. Besides, I want to know more about this type of tool. Intro please.


----------



## plbgbiz

stuebal629 said:


> I cant post in intro. I doubt Id get help from new plumbers.......I dont think anyone knows what this is or where it came from....


You are probably right. The Plumbers on the Zone are all rookies and way too green to know what you are talking about.


----------



## U666A

plbgbiz said:


> You are probably right. The Plumbers on the Zone are all rookies and way too green to know what you are talking about.


What's that tool thingy being held by the kind looking fellow in your avatar Mr. Johnson?

:laughing:

The following user wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum


----------



## plbgbiz

U666A said:


> What's that tool thingy being held by the kind looking fellow in your avatar Mr. Johnson? :laughing:


It is my "Water Shutter Offer" tool.


----------



## U666A

plbgbiz said:


> It is my "Water Shutter Offer" tool.


If you don't know, you can just say so, John...

:laughing:

The following user wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum


----------



## SewerRat

Do you have a question regarding plumbing techniques, tools, or equipment? Highly qualified experts are STANDING BY to answer your most technical questions! For answers to your most difficult plumbing questions register ABSOLUTELY FREE* at http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/! Two minutes could save you hours of frustration and allow you to call on hundreds of years of combined plumbing experience of our trusted professionals. Again, that's http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. Plumbingzone.com - your most complete source of plumbing industry advice, anywhere. Post an intro today.*

*Site is for professionals engaged in installation, repair, and maintenance of DWV, water, gas, and HVAC systems only. All rights reserved. See Site Rules and Instructions for more details.



:whistling2:


----------



## stuebal629

paying $1000 to get this pos repaired... might trash it and just rent one for every service...


----------



## stuebal629

plbgbiz said:


> You are probably right. The Plumbers on the Zone are all rookies and way too green to know what you are talking about.


Ive been plumbing for 6 years, I consider myself "new". I just assumed the people in intro have been doing this for <6months, Im not saying anyone on here doesnt know anything... 

...Just what I need... piss off the admins on my first thread lol.


----------



## stuebal629

Ok, I posted in intro, and i also said hello in intro, also told a lil bout my endeavors.


----------



## bulldozer

Looks like a hole hog to me. We have several of them. You gotta keep oil in the head and hose or they will surely break


----------



## marionkyplumber

Looks like a road boring tool


----------



## marionkyplumber

RealLivePlumber said:


> What, this?
> 
> Do what Mr. Biz said, and we'll talk


Looks like a road boring tool


----------



## Chauncey

*It is called*

Mole, Underground Piercing Tool, Bullet or Hole Hog.
Here are some links.

http://www.footagetools.com/bigshot.htm

http://www.vermeermidwest.com/equipment/trenchless/pneumatic-piercing-tools.php

http://www.caturner.com/holehog.htm

http://www.georgiaunderground.com/prod_earth_boring/GRUNDOMAT_tools.html


----------



## stuebal629

bulldozer said:


> Looks like a hole hog to me. We have several of them. You gotta keep oil in the head and hose or they will surely break


yeah we use the oil everytime before we use it, the stuff is like 17$ a liter, and it still brakes once a year. It cost 4k for a new one, and a single repair cost $1000. insane.


----------



## stuebal629

Chauncey said:


> Mole, Underground Piercing Tool, Bullet or Hole Hog.
> Here are some links.
> 
> http://www.footagetools.com/bigshot.htm
> 
> http://www.vermeermidwest.com/equipment/trenchless/pneumatic-piercing-tools.php
> 
> http://www.caturner.com/holehog.htm
> 
> http://www.georgiaunderground.com/prod_earth_boring/GRUNDOMAT_tools.html


Wow chauncey, very helpful post and I just wanted to personally thank you.


----------



## Piercing Tool

*Piercing Tools*

Hi Everyone-

I have over 35 years of piercing tool experience. If you need information regarding these tools, please post a question.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

***


----------



## okcplum

Piercing Tool said:


> Hi Everyone-
> 
> I have over 35 years of piercing tool experience. If you need information regarding these tools, please post a question.


Is that 35 years on the tools or sales ?


----------



## DesertOkie

mark kiernan said:


> Is that 35 years on the tools or sales ?


He's been trying to sell his for 34 years. It was good for a year.


----------



## Piercing Tool

both


----------



## Fullmetal Frank

Piercing Tool said:


> both


Post an Intro pls


----------

